# kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

moin...

vor kurzem las ich in einem nebenthread über einen 
kutter,
dass man nun 45,- euro für eine fahrt berappen muss |kopfkrat
(allerdings mit essen+längerer ausfahrt, worauf
ich gerne verzichte auf das meist "leckere
" essen und ne halbe stunde länger....)

-findet ihr diesen preisanstieg gerechtfertigt?
-wo liegt eure schmerzgrenze 
(wenn mann auch noch fahrt und benzin dazurechnet, 
ich meine jetzt nicht in bezug auf gefangenen fisch, sondern das erlebnis)
-sind preise gerechtfertigt in bezug auf sauberkeit/crew/
essen der kutter??

fiel mir nur grad so auf...
war seit einem jahr nicht mehr draussen gewesen
(da warens noch 30,-, )
...und hab echt kein bock 45,- euros zu löhnen,
da hört für mich der spass auf.
(meine meinung)

greetz
hans


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Das ganze Thema hatten wir schon mal !!!!!:v

Jungs, jeder sollte für sich entscheiden ob er 10 oder 100 € für die Fahrten bezahlt !!!!! Und wer weniger bezahlen möchte, der suche sich einen Kutter wo er es kann....Dann aber nicht meckern wenn was nicht stimmt oder was weiß ich.....Denn dieses Themen werden langsam LLLLLLLLLLLLLLangweilig.


|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

hey

wenn für dich das thema langweilig ist;
dann brauchts du es ja auch nicht zu lesen
bzw. zu posten

zwingt dich keiner dazu...:q

greetz
hans


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Ich finde den Preis, der ja nur auf der Forelle bei 40 - 45 € liegt gerechtfertigt. Die meisten anderen Kutter nehmen zwar knapp unter 30,- €, unterm Strich bezahle ich da aber meist mehr, da Essen und Kaffee extra bezahlt werden muss.

Im übrigen finde ich 45,- € für 10 Std. auf See mit Verpflegung noch recht günstig. Wenn ich mich stattdessen 10 Std. ins Kino setzen würde, bin ich mit Verplegung wohl so um und bei 150,- € los.:m


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



hans albers schrieb:


> hey
> 
> wenn für dich das thema langweilig ist;
> dann brauchts du es ja auch nicht zu lesen
> ...




Da hast du recht Hans !!!! |wavey:

Aber schau dich mal in den Suchfunktionen um, da steht genug drinn....Das Thema ist abgedroschen und schon 5 mal abgebrand.....Das macht dann auch kein spaß mehr es zu lesen oder sich gedanken drum zu machen....


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

@ Reisender

Reg Dich nicht so auf Mike!!!!

Denke an Deine Blutfette.|bla::m


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

@reisender
... vielleicht gibts einige neueinsteiger
oder leute ,die  die passenen antworten 
nicht gefunden haben.

Ist doch bei mehreren threads so,
dass die öfter das gleiche thema behandeln..
sehe ich kein problem drin..

greetz
hans


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Erst mal würde ich wirklich prüfen, was bei den 45 € enthalten ist und das mit anderen Kuttern vergleichen. Aber Mike, wenn man dann für 45 € nur schlechte Gegenleistungen erhält, dann ist schimpfen doch noch erlaubt, oder? :m:vik:|wavey:


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Also ich war noch im Herbst auf der MS Tanja die wohl jeder kennt aus der Blinker oder der Fisch und Fang und im 3 Tage Kombiangebot kostet der Tag auf dem Kutter 25 Euro und der Pauschaltag mit netter Herberge inkl. Fruestueck und echt SUPER Abendessen mit geringer Zuzahlung gerade mal 48 Euro. Also das ist fuer mich im Gruenen Bereich!#6
mfg


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Hier mal 2 beispiele.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91678&highlight=Kutterpreise

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=30304&highlight=Kutterpreise


Jan du hast recht !! 

Nur finde ich das jeder für sich entscheiden muß ob er das Geld ausgibt oder nicht.....Und geschrieben haben die Jungs und Mädels ja nun genug !!


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Aber Mike, wenn man dann für 45 € nur schlechte Gegenleistungen erhält, dann ist schimpfen doch noch erlaubt, oder? :m:vik:|wavey:



Klar !! :m:m




Ich mecker ja auch.......In übrigen habe ich Wodi eine PN geschrieben mit einen vielleicht Job für ihn......mal sehen was er sagt !!!|wavey:


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



> Erst mal würde ich wirklich prüfen, was bei den 45 € enthalten ist und das mit anderen Kuttern vergleichen.



das meine ich ja..
ich kenne kutter mit essen angebot für 30,-(und mehr) und 
welche ohne für 25,-
wobei das essen auf den meisten kuttern die erhöhung
der preise nicht wirklich rechtgfertigt,
da oft der gleiche "frass".

greetz
hans


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

aber hans, du wirst doch wohl selbst sehen, daß der preis für sprit höher als früher ist, daß die märchensteuer gestiegen ist, daß die allgemeinen lebenshaltungskosten steigen usw., usw.. und auch die kutter, wo du derzeit 30 € löhnst, knabbern daran und werden sich spätestens bei der nächsten reparatur umsehen müssen.


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

@leopard afrika

..nee ,ist schon klar..

aber 45 ,-euro(nur als extrembeispiel) 
ist für mich dann auch einfach zuviel,
wenn ich noch fahrt und benzin-getränke 
dazurechne,bin ich ja fast bei 100,-fürn tag.
???

greetz
hans


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Komisch ist doch, dass es ausgerechnet auf dem teuerstem Kutter kaum möglich ist am WE noch einen Platz zu bekommen.

Mein Fazit also: Der Preis ist gerechtfertigt, sonst wäre der Kutter ja nicht ständig ausgebucht.


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

.. moin

wenn das schiff okay ist
 und essen auch mal mit "liebe gekocht"
 +sauberkeit und guter crew
 wären 35,- bei mir die schmerzgrenze..
und bei anderen vielleicht
45,-...:q

 wär natürlich mal gut zu wissen
 wieviel bei sprit und märchensteuer noch
 übrigbleibt für die crew...
(warscheinlcih ziemlich wenig  )

 greetz
 hans


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

hallo hans,
richtig, auch mir wächst leider kein geld in der tasche. aber vergleiche doch bitte mal den preis mit dem mieten eines kleinbootes, da mußt du nur selbst fahren,den sprit bezahlen, keiner kocht, du mußt die fische selber suchen. pro person bist du da wohl auch nicht billiger.
ansonsten hilft nur gleichgesinnte suchen, dann ist die fahrt von berlin zur see nicht so teuer. kommst du denn zum ostsee- dorschpokal? ( ich hätte zur not noch einen platz, da mein vater nicht kann. )


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

naja

also ich  bin schon bereit 
auch mehr zu zahlen..
darum gehts mir eigentlich nicht
ich find nur zwischen 25,- bis 45,- euro
liegen immerhin 20,- euro,
und oft vermisse ich dann bei teureren preisen
auch die qualität des essens/crew /schiff

aber ist warscheinlich wie sonst auch:
schwarze schafe gibts überall..

off topic:
ja also, 
ich wollte schon hoch zum dorsch pokal
allerdings hat bernd wohl keinen platz mehr frei zum pennen
??
können wir ja per pN klären

greetz
hans


----------



## freibadwirt (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Komisch ist doch, dass es ausgerechnet auf dem teuerstem Kutter kaum möglich ist am WE noch einen Platz zu bekommen.
> 
> Mein Fazit also: Der Preis ist gerechtfertigt, sonst wäre der Kutter ja nicht ständig ausgebucht.


 
So wirds wohl sein .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Komisch ist doch, dass es ausgerechnet auf dem teuerstem Kutter kaum möglich ist am WE noch einen Platz zu bekommen.
> 
> Mein Fazit also: Der Preis ist gerechtfertigt, sonst wäre der Kutter ja nicht ständig ausgebucht.



Wie Blauäugig bist du?

Meinst du wirklich ein Kapitän sagt dir, er fährt nicht raus weil er zu wenig Angler für den Tag hat?
Da gibt es doch die Standartantwort.


Und hier noch meine persönliche Meinung.
Man zahlt 45€ und ist sage ich mal 9 Stunden unterwegs, macht also pro Stunde 5€.
Nun sagt mit doch bitte mal wer euch sonst noch für 5 Euro eine Stunde lang besspasst?
Selbst eine Stunde Achterbahn würde da schon den Rahmen sprengen.
Oder ein anderes Beispiel:
Bestellt euch doch einmal einen Handwerker nach hause oder bringt euer Auto in die Werkstatt und schaut euch nur mal seine Lohnkosten an.
Und dann rechnet mal selber aus für was da z.B. zwei Leute auf so einen Kutter für euch arbeiten.
Und da beziehe ich noch nicht einmal die Kosten für einen Kutter ein.
Also Leute nun überlegt mal selber, haben die Leute auf solch Angelkutter nicht auch das Recht vernünftig zu kalkulieren und zu leben.
Ihr könnt mich jetzt auch gerne Steinigen aber für mich zählen die Preise solcher Touren immer noch zu den Schnäppchen.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Wie Blauäugig bist du?
> 
> Meinst du wirklich ein Kapitän sagt dir, er fährt nicht raus weil er zu wenig Angler für den Tag hat?
> Da gibt es doch die Standartantwort.


Häh?

Woher sollte Bernhard schon Wochen im vorraus wissen, dass nicht genug Leute kommen und er nicht rausfahren wird?


Beim Rest Deines Post`s gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht.


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Häh?
> 
> Woher sollte Bernhard schon Wochen im vorraus wissen, dass nicht genug Leute kommen und er nicht rausfahren wird?




Ich weiss nicht einmal von wen du redest!
Ich habe keinen Nahmen in meinem Schreiben benutzt! 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Bernhard= Kapitän und Eigner eines bekannten Kutters aus Heikendorf.:m


----------



## noworkteam (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Ich kenn die Kutter und das Preis/leistungsverhältnis an der Ostsee nicht,..,ich bin ja ein Nordsee-Angler,und ich muss sagen mit 45 Euronen inkl. Futter ist das für meine Verhältnisse ok.

Makrelenfischen (8:00 bis 16:00) 32,50€, nix Futter
Wrackangeln Kutter (8:00 bis 16:00) 35,-€, nix Futter
Wrackangeln (Cat 12Pers.) 6:30 bis 16:30) 75€, ein Getränk 11te Fahrt frei

Ich persönlich nehme immer Lösung 3,.., mehr Zeit am Fisch..

Man beachte: Auf´m Kutter kann ich alleine fahren, bei "Fort Fun" hab ich die Familie im Schlepptau und das kostet dann bei 2 Kindern auch mal lockere 85,80€:m:m ohne Futter....|uhoh:

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

moin

...kommt halt auch auf das futti
an...
also für nen erbseneintopf aus der dose 
n aufschlag von
12,50 ,- ????
dann bring ich mir selber lieber n brot mit..

greetz
hans


----------



## hotte50 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



hans albers schrieb:


> also für nen erbseneintopf aus der dose
> n aufschlag von
> 12,50 ,- ????
> dann bring ich mir selber lieber n brot mit..
> ...



dann mach das doch und buche deinen 25 €uro Kutter.....und maul hier nicht über höhrere Preise rum......:q:q:q:q

wenn es mal keine Kutterfahrten mehr gegen würde.........dann möchte ich dich mal hören......was dann los ist. Sicher würde dann so mancher sogar noch mehr bezahlen.....um es umzukehren und wieder eine Möglichkeit zu haben. 

#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

also man wird ja mal sachen in frage stellen können,
ohne ,dass ich mir ein aussterben der kutter wünsche würde.
aber ich hab auch schon erfahrungen gemacht,
wo der preis nicht zu rechtfertigen war in 
bezug auf essen/crew/länge.
sorry..
das hat nix mit maulen zu tun , 
sondern mit nachdenken..:q

greetz
hans


----------



## hotte50 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



hans albers schrieb:


> das hat nix mit maulen zu tun ,
> sondern mit nachdenken..:q




und......wo lassen Sie denken, Herr Albers....|kopfkrat  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## hans albers (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

na ja
also das mit preis-steigerung sprit/märchensteuer etc., 
ist mir schon klar...
aber auf nem rostigen kahn mit dünner suppe,
und kurzer ausfahrt 45,- eus zu berappen...
bidde ...
jedem das seine..:q

(ich sag ja nicht das das überall so ist, aber
wenns passiert , finde ich das nicht okay,
ich schei.. auch kein gold)

greetz
hans


----------



## hotte50 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



hans albers schrieb:


> aber auf nem rostigen kahn mit dünner suppe,
> und kurzer ausfahrt 45,- eus zu berappen...
> bidde ...
> jedem das seine..:q



also eins würde mich jetzt mal Interessieren......

....woher weist Du das die MS Forelle ein rostiger Kahn ist und es dort eine dünne Suppe gibt....von der kurzen Ausfahrt mal ganz schweigen.

....hast Du etwa Insiderwissen....|kopfkrat  #d

oder willst Du hier einfach nur die MS Forelle durch den Dreck ziehen...#d


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Also Hotte, ich weiß nicht, was das jetzt soll, der Tröt wurde mit vielen Fragezeichen eröffnet und jeder kann seine Meinung dazu schreiben, auch die MS Forelle wurde nicht durch Hans ins Spiel gebracht, aber in einem hat er recht. Höhere Preise dürfen selbstverständlich nicht mit einem Minus an Service daherkommen. Und wenn ich einen nicht so sauberen Kahn vorfinde, die Suppe ( gegen die ich ja ansonsten nichts habe) aber mit Wasser extrem gestreckt wird, der Kapitän keinerlei Interesse zeigt, seine Kundschaft zum Fisch zu bringen usw., dann würde es doch erlaubt sein, zu fragen, was die Preissteigerungen sollen, oder? Und da ist es egal, wie der Kahn und sein Kapitän heißt!


----------



## hotte50 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> auch die MS Forelle wurde nicht durch Hans ins Spiel gebracht



...natürlich wurde sie das. Schließlich beruft er sich auf einen anderen Trööt und bringt die 45 € ins Spiel. Und in diesem anderen Trööt geht es eben um die MS Forelle.


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



hotte50 schrieb:


> oder willst Du hier einfach nur die MS Forelle durch den Dreck ziehen...#d


 
Die Rolle des durch den Dreck ziehers hat heute jemand anderes übernommen    ich Dip nochmal was


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Ich mag Bernhard persönlich nicht (mehr).
Aber eines muss man klar sagen:
Einer der besten Kutter auf der Ostsee und Preis/Leistung stimmt definitiv.

Und Gott sei Dank gibts ja den Markt mit verschiedensten Angeboten inkl. Bootsverleih zum selberfahren.

Und wenn dem Kunden keines davon gefällt, muss er halt im Süßwasser angeln.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

@hotte,
wenn du sofort wußtest welcher kahn gemeint ist, ehrt dich das, ich habe bei der tröteröffnung erst mal ein relativ wertfreies, fragendes posting gelesen, wo gefragt wurde, ob derartige preissteigerungen gerechtfertigt sind. du hättest doch einfach schreiben können, daß dieser kutter gut ist, ob vom service oder vom kapitän und seiner kundeneinstellung her, aber gleich jemandem unterstellen, daß er diesen kutter in den dreck ziehen will...???

@thomas
good posting!


----------



## hotte50 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Die Rolle des durch den Dreck ziehers hat heute jemand anderes übernommen    ich Dip nochmal was



nimmst Du den etwa ernst, den Dipper und selbsternannten Rächer der gefangenen LD |kopfkrat Der ist bestimmt nur neidisch weil er nur max. 25cm große Wittlinge fängt...


----------



## hotte50 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> du hättest doch einfach schreiben können, daß dieser kutter gut ist



das hätte ich eben nicht gekonnt, weil ich auf diesem Kutter noch nicht gefahren bin. Aber genauso wenig könnte ich einen Kutter, nur weil er 45€ nimmt, als Rostigen Kahn mit dünner Suppe bezeichnen. Genau da fängt nämlich das "durch den Dreck ziehen" an.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Und hier noch meine persönliche Meinung.
> Man zahlt 45€ und ist sage ich mal 9 Stunden unterwegs, macht also pro Stunde 5€.
> Nun sagt mit doch bitte mal wer euch sonst noch für 5 Euro eine Stunde lang besspasst?
> Selbst eine Stunde Achterbahn würde da schon den Rahmen sprengen.
> ...



|good:  ich nehme 25 euro die stunde ,und keiner hat spaß mit mir,nur ärger weil ich eben so teuer bin  ( Als Handwerker  ) also mir persönlich ist der Preis echt schei* egal hauptsache ich habe meinen spaß und ein wenig fisch. und dafür fahre ich auch gerne 500 km eine tour ,( darüber jault auch keiner ) sicher sollte der kutter dabei auch sicherheit vorweisen und ein kleines bisschen service zb ne warme bockwurst oder so. 

greez
andy


----------



## hotte50 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



			
				andy0209;1740884ich nehme 25 euro die stunde  schrieb:
			
		

> wie.......?   25 €....|uhoh: und dafür schmeißt Du dann deinen Kunden auch noch die alten Dachziegel in den Vorgarten....
> also echt....das wäre mir zu teuer...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

ja ne schon klar |bigeyes

übrigens eure currywurst am fleischer gleich hinter der brück iss ja wohl genial
war gerade 4 tage in deiner stadt .und bin bald wieder da! können wir uns ja mal zum mittagsbierchen treffen #6 und die preise ausdiskutieren :q

greez
andy


----------



## hotte50 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ja ne schon klar |bigeyes
> 
> übrigens eure currywurst am fleischer gleich hinter der brück iss ja wohl genial
> war gerade 4 tage in deiner stadt .und bin bald wieder da! können wir uns ja mal zum mittagsbierchen treffen #6 und die preise ausdiskutieren :q
> ...



verflixt.....woher weist Du denn das ich mein Dach dieses Jahr neu Decken will......|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

wat dieses jahr ? da haste dir ja eines der beschissensten jahre ausgesucht die es seid langen gab, guckst du mal gen himmel ,regen ohne ende :c wir kommen überhaupt nich aussen tee dieses jahr. iss echt zum :v,aber wat will man machen ,,, trockenbau in königslutter :q iss ja noch ne alternative.

greez
andy


----------



## hotte50 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> regen ohne ende :c wir kommen überhaupt nich aussen tee dieses jahr.



naja......ich dachte immer Dachdecker und Angler können schwimmen.....

....außerdem fixe Dachdecker haben kein Problem mit dem Himmel....#6

oder doch..|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

wasser unten iss i.o. von oben naja :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



hotte50 schrieb:


> nimmst Du den etwa ernst, den Dipper und selbsternannten Rächer der gefangenen LD |kopfkrat Der ist bestimmt nur neidisch weil er nur max. 25cm große Wittlinge fängt...


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> |good: ich nehme 25 euro die stunde ,und keiner hat spaß mit mir,nur ärger weil ich eben so teuer bin ( Als Handwerker  ) also mir persönlich ist der Preis echt schei* egal hauptsache ich habe meinen spaß und ein wenig fisch. und dafür fahre ich auch gerne 500 km eine tour ,( darüber jault auch keiner ) sicher sollte der kutter dabei auch sicherheit vorweisen und ein kleines bisschen service zb ne warme bockwurst oder so.
> 
> greez
> andy


 
endlich normale Leute  #6 :m:m:m


----------



## hans albers (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

oh man leute..
 iss schon spät..
 aber ich wollte eigentlich nur
 mal fragen ob ihr es okay findet mit einem 
 kutter für viel geld rauszufahren und
 dabei euch der service /crew/essen gefällt
 bzw . wo eure schmerzgrenze liegt..

 ich will hier keinem ans bein pi...en
 es ging mir dabei nicht um besagten kutter sondern 
 allgemein um preis /leistung.
(von 30,-zu 45,-)

 also an alle ,die denken, ich meine mit diesem 
 thread die ms sowieso
 lest euch nochmal mein 
 anfangs posting durch
(die 45,-sind allgemein gemeint, 
kam wohl nicht so richtig rüber)
 und sorry falls ich hier irgendjemanden(s)
 kutter
 in abrede gestelllt habe

greetz
hans


----------



## h1719 (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Beachte mal, dass es Kutter gibt, die nur 12 Personen mitnehmen dürfen. Dort hast Du natürlich mehr Platz zum Angeln. Das ist ein grosser Vorteil. Die Betriebskosten sind aber fast gleich gross, wie auf einen Kutter, der 40 Personen u. mehr mit nimt. Die Eigner haben es nicht leicht. Sie liefern aber meistens gute Angelergebnisse. Die Preissteigerungen der letzten Jahre sind auch nicht von Pappe. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie hoch jetzt der Dieselpreis für Schiffe ist.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

|good:

Moin HansAlbers,

ob die Preis/Leistung stimmt, das mußt Du doch zugeben, kann man nur beurteilen wenn man schon mitgefahren ist? seh ich richtig oder?
Von daher läßt es sich schlecht beurteilen ob diese stimmt oder nicht, wenn man nicht über einen bestimmten Kutter spricht,richtig?

Um mal ein paar Namen zu nennen...nehmen wir die MS Eltra/Wismar.... ich bin selber noch nicht mit der Eltra gefahren, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder von dem Kahn so anschaue, wären hier selbst €45 (für mich) zumindest gerechtfertigt, selbst ohne Essen, ohne Ende Platz und ein riesen Kahn #6
gleiches gilt für die Forelle, nicht ganz so groß, aber mit Service der seines gleichen sucht.

Ich will/kann hier keine negativ beispiele bringen, das provoziert nur unnütze Diskussion, aber ich könnte schwören, das es auch Seelenverkäufer unter den AngelKuttern gibt die 0 Service bieten bei denen selbst €15 noch zuviel sind.

Fazit: der Preis ist nebensache solange die Stimmung an Bord, das Essen und das verhalten der Crew inkl. Kapitän stimmen #6
Sicher ist es Ärgerlich wenn Du €50 auf den Tisch legst und mit einem knapp masigen Fisch nach Hause gehst, aber so ist Angeln doch nun mal.
Es ist immer billiger beim Discounter ein bischen Fisch zu kaufen, das ist eben so  aber ich für meinen Teil will Spaß und Entspannung.
Wenn ich das bekomme sind auch €50 in Ordnung.

Zur Antwort auf Deine Frage:
Bei dem einen Kutter sind möglicherweise €25 zuviel, beim nächsten sind €45 noch zu wenig!

Chris


----------



## Ködervorkoster (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Moin !

Fahre diesen Samstag das Erste mal mit der Forelle |kopfkrat raus / Sonntag zum X-mal mit der Antje #6 . Werde später mal berichten wie ich die Forelle & Co. so fand (Preis / Leistung usw.)...

Petri !


----------



## muz660socke (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Hallo Leute
Ob ein Preis gerechtfertigt ist, muß doch jeder für sich entscheiden. Mann sieht es doch in den Beiträgen wie die Meinungen über verschiedene Schiffe auseinander gehen. Preise sind relativ und wenn mir ein Schiff zu teuer erscheint, so zwinkt mich doch niemand mit diesem zu fahren.
Selbst die schönsten,saubersten und erfolgreichsten Schiffe haben Tage, wo die Angler ziemlich mau ausgehen. Da interessiert es wenig wie mutiviert der Kapitän bei der Sache war. Die Kritik ist meistens verherend und wird dann auf den Preis umgemützt.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Hast recht  socke, wie ich schon in Posting 34 schrieb:


> Und Gott sei Dank gibts ja den Markt mit verschiedensten Angeboten inkl. Bootsverleih zum selberfahren.
> 
> Und wenn dem Kunden keines davon gefällt, muss er halt im Süßwasser angeln.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn dem Kunden keines davon gefällt, muss er halt im Süßwasser angeln.


 
aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :v :v:v:v 
wie kommst Du denn auf sowas, das ist doch nur zum Trinken


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :v :v:v:v
> wie kommst Du denn auf sowas, das ist doch nur zum Trinken




*Das kann man doch gar nicht trinken!!!*:v

Da fi*ken Fische drin....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Einzig und allein zum waschen und für die Toilettenspülung ist das brauchbar.|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Das kann man doch gar nicht trinken!!!*:v
> 
> Da fi*ken Fische drin....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Einzig und allein zum waschen und für die Toilettenspülung ist das brauchbar.|rolleyes


 

|good: oder so  

Moin Dirk


----------



## BSZocher (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> M...nehmen wir die MS Eltra/Wismar.... ich bin selber noch nicht mit der Eltra gefahren, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder von dem Kahn so anschaue, wären hier selbst €45 (für mich) zumindest gerechtfertigt, selbst ohne Essen, ohne Ende Platz und ein riesen Kahn #6....



Moin!
Kenn die Eltra aus der Zeit wo sie noch vor Borkum gefahren ist mit Uli Ney als Kapitän. In der Farbe ROT sah sie viel schnittiger aus als jetzt in schwarz.
Bestätigen kann ich das riesige Raumangebot der MS Eltra. Der Salon ist riesig und wenn sich nichts geändert hat sollte die Küche ebenfalls TOP sein #6
Die Kojen sind groß + gemütlich.
Außenbords ist viel Platz für den einzelnen Angler. Ein mittiger Durchgang (noch da?) mit erleichtert die Komunikation wenn man sich mal wieder von beiden Seiten einen "Powerdrill" mit dem Geschir des anderen Anglers liefert :q
Rund um ein gutes Schiff.
Mit dem neuen Kapitän bin ich noch nicht raus.....aber wenn er den Fisch so findet wie damlas Uli, dann ist Kiste voll angesagt. #h


----------



## degl (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

@all,

ich finde die Preise sind gerechtfertigt.

Was nicht gerechtfertigt ist,das ich seltener fahre,aber das liegt nun an meinem Arbeitgeber.Der erhöht den Lohn nicht und das ist nicht gerechtfertigt............sch... Arbeit:q:q

(gehe aber gern hin)


gruß degl


----------



## hans albers (31. August 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

moin,

also ich merk
schon...
für den einen sind die 45,-. okay..
für andere gehts bis 35,-
und andere kaufen sich selbst ein boot...:q

tenor des ganzen:
"individuelle gestaltungsmassnahmen
beim planen  und ausführen einer kuttertour 
sind menschlich bedingt."

ach so.. und um noch mal auf mein 
(allgemeines) beispiel zurückzukommen
ich habe auch schon einige kuttertouren hintermir...
nur bringt es meiner meinung nichts , 
in diesem thread bewusst 
irgendwelche namen zu nennen
mir gehts ja auch nicht um einen best.kutter sondern
die schere 25,- - 45,- euro..

na denn ma prost

hans


----------



## guifri (6. September 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

aus sicht eines kutterkapitäns?

also ich würde gerne mal nen einen business-plan von so nem kuttereigner sehen. wahrscheinlich haben die wenigsten einen.

aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, was so ein kutter in der anschaffung kostet, was die instandhaltung kostet, die eigene arbeitszeit, der bürokram etc.


also bei den preisen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das lukrativ sein soll (wenn alles über die bücher läuft und nicht in dne strumpf). da müssen wahrscheinlich noch andere einnahmequellen her...

aus sicht eines anglers:

die sicht ob ein preis gerechtfertigt ist, ist extrem stark abhängig vom persönlichen geldbeutel. wer viel hat, dem kommt´s auf 10 euro (differenz) nicht an. wer´s sich vom mund förmlich abspart, der muss halt schon überlegen, ob ne all incl.-fahrt macht, oder lieber nicht und sich dafür noch 2 päckchen zollfreie zigaretten leisten kann.

fishc im geschäft kaufen, ist vermutlich immer billiger, aber das ist bei den meisten eh nicht sinn und zweck, das aufzurechnen.


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*



guifri schrieb:


> fishc im geschäft kaufen, ist vermutlich immer billiger, aber das ist bei den meisten eh nicht sinn und zweck, das aufzurechnen.


 
Meister Zufall !!!!!!#h#h

Das Dorschfile kostet in Heiligenhafen 15€ das Kilo....so war es vor 2 Wochen......

Ich möchte gerne mal sehen was die Eigner alleine für Versicherungen bezahlen müßen !!! Denn wenn Blubbb Blubbb, muß ja auch einer Zahlen für Schiff und Mensch...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat....

Wenn ich überlege was ich zahle, wenn ich mal einen Zünftigen Abend in der Stadt machen möchte mit allen drum und drann, dann bin ich 100 Tallers Quitt.....OK und nen dicken schädel habe ich auch noch am anderen Tag.


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. September 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Mensch Mike, Saarbrücken und einen zünftigen Abend drauf machen in sich ist doch schon ein Widerspruch! ))


----------



## lügenbaron (6. September 2007)

*AW: kutter-preise gerechtfertigt???*

Also ich finde das Kosten nutzen Verhältnis bei Gewerblichen Angelkuttern ziemlich bescheiden deshalb nutze ich lieber die Möglichkeit mich Privat Organiesierten Charterkuttertouren anzuschließen da habe ich für mein Geld zwar keine Fanggarantie aber der Angeltag ist auch ein Angeltag und geht nicht nur  5 oder 6 Stunden wie bei vielen Angelkuttern


----------

